
BlindTool: Phone App That Audibly Identifies Objects (with Neural Networks) - rw
http://laughingsquid.com/blindtool-a-smartphone-app-that-audibly-identifies-objects-using-the-phones-camera-and-a-neural-network/
======
ieee8023
"BlindTool watches Star Wars"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mYEkmBX30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mYEkmBX30)
it calls Chewbacca a Yorkshire Terrier.

